# Marine Raider Patches



## Hazard01 (Jul 2, 2012)

What do you think about this.
http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/new...ers-patches-appear-at-remote-outposts-022212/

Im not shure If this has already been discussed in other forums and i apoligize if it has.

The marine raiders i guess are the USMC first commitment to a unit higher in caliber then your average grunt. but the USMC has never did this again until MARSOC was formed (not counting recon) due too the "all marines are elite" attitude.

So i guess it makes sence for MARSOC to consider the raiders there orgin.


----------



## Hazard01 (Jul 2, 2012)

But how long is this going to last. I fully support Raider patches for MARSOC. i think it should be made a official thing. even though patches are a Army thing.

The symbol for Det 1 had the raiders emblem in it too.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Jul 2, 2012)

Read more. Spellcheck. Assume less.  Post an intro.  
Congrats, your first two posts have jammed your own foot in your mouth.


----------



## AWP (Jul 2, 2012)

EPIC FAIL

Post an Intro in the correct subforum before posting again and by "posting" I mean "Something more intelligent than the wild assumptions and garbage found in your previous two posts."

Thank you. Thread closed.


----------

